# Sikkim Manipal University / ICFAI ??



## Tech.Masti (Jun 15, 2008)

hi, 
  my friend want to take admission to distant MBA/MCA..... i told him about Sikkim Manipal University / ICFAI
 I know about IGNOU, but heard that its tough to pass from here
 I heard that SMU courses are easier to pass than other university's,  is this true?? anyone here SMU students?? what is the meaning of "*easier*"?? 
     and what do you guys think about icfai???


----------



## Indyan (Jun 15, 2008)

I study in SMIT which is under SMU but have no idea about their distance education program.
Check out the orkut group of SMIT students. There are many students of distance education over there. You would get good advice.


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 15, 2008)

I m too studying through IGNOU & doing BCA.
But, i myself don't recommend to do with IGNOU as u said 

My friend is doing BCA through SMU, but he too complained abt it.
I think ICFAI would be best but i don't have any experience with it.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Jun 15, 2008)

When I first saw this topic title, I first checked if I myself had posted this ....

I had given my 12th exams this year and also appeared for entrance exams.
And guess what, I cleared both the exams for ICFAI & SMIT (for B. Tech).

So, even I was wondering which one to go for.
Anyways, I have decided to go with SMIT.

And thread-starter, sorry I can't help you as I have no idea regarding your problem !


----------



## KHUBBU (Jun 15, 2008)

A big NO for IGNOU.....u get no support from them....there study material is so short n precise that it is only good for revision purpose...not for making your fundamentals clear...that exactly what makes it easier to pass through!
My elder Sister got her MCA degree from IGNOU...n the second one left it in the middle....


----------



## Indyan (Jun 16, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> So, even I was wondering which one to go for.
> Anyways, I have decided to go with SMIT.


Welcome. I would be your senior. he he


----------



## napster007 (Jun 16, 2008)

^^dude...i'm joining SMIT this year too!! My councelling is on 3rd of next month.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Jun 16, 2008)

Indyan said:


> Welcome. I would be your senior. he he


Mr. Senior, so which batch are you in?

And, I got 395 rank in UGET. 
What are my chances of getting CSE ?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 16, 2008)

Indyan said:


> Welcome. I would be your senior. he he


So, you gonna rag them?


----------



## Indyan (Jun 16, 2008)

mehulved said:


> So, you gonna rag them?



lol.
You you have known be more years. You should know the answer.

Anyaway, there isnt any ragging in SMIT. They are pretty strict. I remember when I was a fresher, many seniors were scared to have a chat with us, because if someone complains there is a good chance of getting slapped a rs25,000 fine or 1 weeks suspension or both.
In fact one senior wanted to sell his book and at the end of the conversation asked if we felt threatned by him are going to complain .

This reminds me the office had issued a circular on what constitutes ragging,before the end of 2nd sem. It was hilarious. Had some stuff like -
Showing freshers porn to '_shock them out of their innocence_'.
Or engaging with/making them engage in homosexual activities.


@ iatb.gourav : I dont thin you would get CSE with 395. But you get can in with a stream like IT or EE. After 1 month you are allowed to apply for stream change. Depending upon the no. of vaccancies there is a good chance that you may get CSE. Otherwise if you do well academically (cgpa above 8), you can change stream before start of 2nd year/


----------



## mail2and (Jun 16, 2008)

Indyan said:


> Or engaging with/making them engage in homosexual activities.



That was a special notice put there just for you, Pallab.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 16, 2008)

mail2and said:


> That was a special notice put there just for you, Pallab.



Lol. You miraculously re-appear whenever you have an oppertunity to have a go at me


----------



## mail2and (Jun 16, 2008)

Indyan said:


> Lol. You miraculously re-appear whenever you have an oppertunity to have a go at me


----------



## mehulved (Jun 16, 2008)

mail2and said:


> That was a special notice put there just for you, Pallab.


I hope that such a notice has been put in your college too to protect you from your certain best friend.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 16, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I hope that such a notice has been put in your college too to protect you from your certain best friend.


Who? I can think of two persons you could have implied.
Well. anda's in Lundon so he cant drop by.. so no need to be afraid of him.
And the other guy.. well hez anda's bff and also secret crush. I dont think hez interested in me.


----------

